# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Cumpleaños de Ben-amar.

## FEDE

Hola a todos  :Smile: 

Hoy 30-03-2011 tenemos de cumpleaños al amigo Ben-amar, desde aquí quiero desearle lo mejor, de lo mejor, muchas felicidades amigo y a ver si nos vemos pronto.

Un fuerte abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Pues yo me uno a la felicitación de todo corazón.
Lo importante es que cumplas muchos más por tí y los tuyos; además por la gente del foro que quiere seguir disfrutando de tus reportajes e informaciones tan aleccionadoras.
El trago de esta noche será en tu honor.
Un abrazo

----------


## jlois

Felicidades Ben Amar, que todo te vaya fantásticamente y que estés rodeado de los que quieres y de los que te quieren, considerándonos a tus colegas de embalses.net parte de los segundos.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Felicidades amigo :Wink: . Espero que estes pasando un buen dia y que pronto nos traigas nuevas fotos :Wink: .

Saludos.

----------


## ben-amar

Gracias, chicos, el dia ha sido genial, he salido del trabajo 1 hora mas tarde de lo previsto  :Embarrassment: 
Pronto os traere otro u otros  :Big Grin:  reportajes.
Va una 0/0 por vosotros y todo el foro.
Un abrazo a todos y a ver si nos vemos pronto.

----------


## sergi1907

Muchísimas felicidades amigo :Smile: 

Espero que termines de pasar un día fantástico en compañía de los tuyos, y sobretodo que sigas muchos años con esos reportajes maravillosos que nos dejas.

Un abrazo de parte de toda mi familia, y recuerdos a tu mujer y ben-amar jr. :Smile:

----------


## santy

Muchas felicidades, y que termines bien el día con los tuyos, que cumplas muchos más, y que el resto de los foreros los veamos :Big Grin: 
Un abrazo, y recuerdos a la fiera de Jr. y a tu señora.

----------


## REEGE

Como el resto de amigos, me uno a ellos para felicitarte y desearte lo mejor junto a la familia, y como no, a tus amigos de Embalses.net...
En tu 25 cumpleaños...jajajaja :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Serán unos poquillos más, no????
Bueno lo dicho, Feliz Cumpleaños Amigo Ben-amar!!!

----------


## Luján

Felicidades, amigo.

Ya estoy esperando el momento de poder vernos de nuevo para tirarte de las orejas, aunque sea con retraso. A tí y a todos los que han cumplido años desde la última vez que nos vimos, que seréis casi todos.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## cantarin

Hola Amigo Ben-Amar

He llegado un poco tarde, pero dicen que la intención es lo que cuenta, FELICIDADES DE TODO CORAZON!!! Espero que hayas pasado un día muy agradable junto a los tuyos y que hayan sido próligos en presentes.

Un abrazo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muchas felicidades Ángel  :Smile:  Espero que pases un estupendo día en compañía de todos los tuyos y desearte todo lo mejor.

Cuidado con las orejas, que ya son unos cuantos de tirones... y que sean muchos más, jeje  :Big Grin: 

Un fuerte abrazo y recuerdos para el peque y Mari Carmen  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas felicidades Angel :Smile: 

Qué pases un gran día en compañía de tus seres queridos y, sobretodo, que cumplas muchos más y nos sigas deleitando con reportajes de tu querido Iznajar.

Un fuerte abrazo :Smile:

----------


## ceheginero joven

Felicidades Angel!! Que pases un buen día con tu familia, amigos...  Gracias por ser un gran compañero en el foro.

Saludos

----------


## Los terrines

Muchas felicidades, Ben-amar, que pases un día fenomenal y que cumplas muchos más.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## perdiguera

Querido amigo, poco a poco, inexorablemente,  a razón de más o menos 24 horas cada día, va avanzando la vida y cuando el sol da la vuelta nos encontramos un año más viejos, pero hemos logrado vivir y disfrutar de las cosas buenas un año más.
Pues eso, que disfrutes de todas esas cosas buenas durante muchas vueltas de Sol más en compañía de tus gentes, de todos los que quieres.
Un abrazo

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muchas felicidades, Ben-amar, espero que pases un gran día con tus seres querido.
Un abrazo.

----------


## jlois

Me alegro mucho de que se cumplan años , jejeje, eso quiere decir que vamos " progresando adecuadamente", Ben-Amar. Que disfrutes mucho de este día con los quemás quieres y con aquellos que más te quieren a ti. Un saludo muy cordial y muy afectuoso para ti.

----------


## REEGE

Aunque nos fastidie cumplir años "a éstas edades" mejor que no cumplirlos, no??
Felicitarte por esos 25 años y que los disfrutes al lado de los que tú más desees.
Una pena no conocerte en la KDD, pero habrá más... Un abrazo Ángel.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Felicidades!!
Por una vez el calendario del foro ha funcionado.

----------


## ben-amar

Gracias a todos, chicos. Un dia genial en compañia de ben-amar Jr.
Reege, mejor cumplirlos.

----------

